# decision about integrating Heidi and foster terrier



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll try to condense this so it isn't such a long story...we have had a foster dog, Ashley, for over three years. She seems to be a rat/jack russell mix. Because of social problems that she has, she will always be with us. Ashley does get along ok with other dogs, but she is dominant and bossy. One of my dearest wishes has been to integrate Heidi, my senior GSD, with Ashley. This would be optimum, not only to make it easier for us, but also so neither dog has to be locked up half their life, as well as easier for our neighbor who cares for our dogs when we are away. 

A few weeks ago, Ashley tunneled out of her room. We arrived home and Ashley and Heidi were together and fine! We began, slowly and methodically, integrating them. They were fine outside together and in the house together, AS LONG AS I WASN'T THERE. Twice they got in a fight if I was present. Heidi was really getting the worse end of it and it was difficult to get Ashley off of her. No one was badly injured either time, thankfully. We decided to put this idea on hold for a while.

So, now the decision I am trying to make is whether to go back to letting them be together only when I am not with them? Or just forget it and continue rotating dogs for the remainder of Heidi's life? Heidi is clearly failing and I don't want her getting hurt, but also hate to have her locked up so much at this time. What do you think?


----------

